# Bug navigateurs et logiciels de messagerie



## Nico26 (6 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

je suis désolé pour le titre pas tés explicite, mais je nai pas réussi à trouver mieux 

Mais le problème est simple.

Par exemple dans Thunderbird quand j'ouvre un document en PDF d'une pièce jointe avec Preview le logiciel m'enregistre automatiquement une copie du PDF sur le bureau. J'ai bien vérifié je ne sélectionne pas "enregistrer la pièce jointe" !

Et j'ai le même souci avec Firefox et Safari, quand je clique sur un lien pour ouvrir par ex. un document Word, il me lance bien Word mais me fait aussi une copie sur le bureau.

Vous allez me dire, suffit de les mettre à la poubelle !!  Mais à la fin de la journée quand j'ai consulté plusieurs PJ de mails j'ai le bureau envahit de fichiers !!

J'ai beau vérifier les prefs. de Thunderbird ou Firefox je ne vois pas ce qui cloche !!!

Si quelqu'un a une idée !

Merci d'avance.

Nicolas


----------



## boninmi (7 Février 2009)

Chaque logiciel a un dossier de téléchargement. Par exemple sous Tiger, pour Mail et Firefox, on les trouve dans Préférences -> Général du logiciel. Si tu as choisi Bureau, ce que tu décris est donc normal.


----------



## Nico26 (9 Février 2009)

boninmi a dit:


> Chaque logiciel a un dossier de téléchargement. Par exemple sous Tiger, pour Mail et Firefox, on les trouve dans Préférences -> Général du logiciel. Si tu as choisi Bureau, ce que tu décris est donc normal.



Merci pour ta réponse. Mais n'est il pas possible sous MACOS X comme sur PC de lire un document sans forcement le télécharger ? en gros passer un répertoire temporaire qui s'efface à l'extinction de l'ordi.

Avec un PC sous Thunderbird par exemple quand j'ouvre une pièce jointe elle n'est pas enregistrée automatiquement sur le bureau (sauf si je lui demande de le faire !)

Nicolas


----------



## divoli (9 Février 2009)

Nico26 a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse. Mais n'est il pas possible sous MACOS X comme sur PC de lire un document sans forcement le télécharger ? en gros passer un répertoire temporaire qui s'efface à l'extinction de l'ordi.
> 
> Avec un PC sous Thunderbird par exemple quand j'ouvre une pièce jointe elle n'est pas enregistrée automatiquement sur le bureau (sauf si je lui demande de le faire !)
> 
> Nicolas



Barre de menu de TB / Préférences... / Pièces jointes:
1) "Dossier d'enregistrement des pièces jointes": sélectionner "Demander le dossier de destination"...
2) "Action sur les fichiers": "Voir et modifier les actions..." ---> En principe vide.


----------



## Nico26 (9 Février 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Barre de menu de TB / Préférences... / Pièces jointes:
> 1) "Dossier d'enregistrement des pièces jointes": sélectionner "Demander le dossier de destination"...
> 2) "Action sur les fichiers": "Voir et modifier les actions..." ---> En principe vide.



C'est bien vide !

J'ai réglé le probleme pour firefox en installant le plugin "PDF Download". Mais pour Thunderbird à chaque fois que je lis (pas enregistre !!!) une PJ elle est enregistrée sur le bureau !


----------



## divoli (9 Février 2009)

Concernant Firefox, il faut passer par des extensions:
- _PDF download_ (qui te laisse des choix),
- _PDF plug-in_ (qui permet d'ouvrir d'office les pdf directement dans le navigateur).

Concernant TB, je peux t'assurer qu'en sélectionnant "ouvrir avec Preview", tu ne devrais rien avoir sur le bureau. Essaye de virer la plist.

Je suppose que tu as la version 2 de TB, et à jour.


----------



## Nico26 (9 Février 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Concernant Firefox, il faut passer par des extensions:
> - _PDF download_ (qui te laisse des choix),
> - _PDF plug-in_ (qui permet d'ouvrir d'office les pdf directement dans le navigateur).
> 
> ...



Tout ce que tu as dis j'ai déjà essayé ! Il me reste plus qu'à réinstaller Thunderbird ! C'est quand même étrange ce probleme !

Merci en tout cas pour la réponse


----------

